# How far from kidding?



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

This girl was a rescue goat not sure when the buck went out poor girl is 139cm around her belly she's at least 10












photos taken a few days apart btw she's a boer goat known to have triplets and quads


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is her udder filling?


----------



## cfish001 (Sep 1, 2015)

Have her tendons disappeared at her tailbone? This another sign that I use to determine if she is within 24 hrs of birthing. 

I used to use also if her udder is filling, birthing should be happening very soon until on my last doe that kidded this year (a first year freshener) that didn't work. She had such a big udder that it started filing up a month before. 

The one I could always I count on is if her tendons at her tailbone disappeared, she is within 24-48 hrs of kidding.
Carrol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is definitely getting closer. Her udder is growing, but not quite tight yet. She does have a little bit of time.
Her vulva is getting sloppy. 

When did she begin to fill in her udder?


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

She started having udder developing 7 weeks ago lol


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Interesting she's now only 128cm around kids dropped maybe??????


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

The only tendon type things I can feel are about 4 inches up from where her tail leaves her body. Can't feel any going to her pin bones but up near the top I can just feel them either side of her tail


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

When that udder gets tight & shiny, she usually kids in a few hours or so.


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Her udder didn't get right or shiny last year hence me asking. She's been pawing the ground about 20 times before she lies down for the last week


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

My doe that just kidded a few days ago did not get a tight and shiny udder until after the baby was born. But she had lost her ligs and was off by herself and did not come down for dinner. She was off by herself for the whole day but still eating. About 3 hours before dinner she started pushing her head against the side of a shed and wanting people around. 2 hrs after normal dinner time she have birth.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

As for shiny udder, I forgot to mention the Doe Code of Honor. This manifeso takes precedence over all normal & reasonable signs.


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Haha yes the doe code ....... Always happens like that for us. Always chaos at our house but when lots of things go wrong it usually happens haha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is going to drive you crazy, worrying about her, that Doe code of honor, isn't enjoyable.


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Once she's kidded I know the rest of my does dates. Unfortunately some does we bought in last year have cae which didn't present itself until 2 months ago after the buck was pulled out so we will have bottle babies again next month it's just a bummer taught me to do my research and buy off registered reputable breeders who test for it. So hoping this girl goes soon so I have a couple weeks of not worrying as we already have 10 on the bottle atm it's going to get crazy although they will be 12 weeks in 4 weeks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sorry you bought CAE positive Does.

Hopefully you will be there to pull the kids before they nurse on her.


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Definitely will be I have built a shed by my window as their kidding barn and will hook the baby monitor up. Unfortunately the mothers will be going after they have kidded as it's just too much hassle to keep them


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

I have also read they can't lick them either or they will pass it on is that true?


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Today's photo. She's got ages to go doesn't she.


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is still up on her sides.
When all of a sudden looking at her from behind, she is looking less preggo, the kids are working their way to the birth canal.

She isn't really tight in the udder yet, so she will hang in there a bit longer.

If you see an amber long clear tube like discharge, that is a tall tell sign, it will be soon.

Pawing the ground (nesting).
More verbal
More loveable to you.
Off by herself


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Is it possible for them to drop and come back up? This photo below is from 2 weeks ago


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are still up on her sides. left side is rumen of course and will be a bit bigger. 
It will almost appear like she isn't pregnant, from looking at her from behind, this is when the kids are on the way to the birth canal. You see the bulging out of her sides? That will start going down and she won't look as pregnant or not pregnant at all if carrying one.
In the mornings it will appear to be smaller just a bit, that is from a empty rumen. But by the end of the day, she may get larger, so that is normal.


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Ah ok thanks for that


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

It's going to be hard to notice her behavioural changes as we keep her by herself atm as she seems to be quite a bully to the others when she's pregnant


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It can be tough for sure. Do the best you can to watch her.


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Today's photos


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

She looks closer


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is looking closer and very posty. 
Her tailhead is dropping.
Her udder has grown more.

I do have to say, she looks a bit bloaty on her left side, it is extended quite high. give her some baking soda/water in a syringe. It may help.

What are you feeding her?


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Ah yeah her rumen looks like that when she's non stop eating by morning it's not there. Spoken to boer goat breeders her about it they say it's because her ligaments are stretched over her rumen hence the extra bulge on the side the kids are on due to her having large amounts of kids over her life. Her tail area is getting really raised but I would have thought she would have a hard bag by now. Lol what does posty mean?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Her back leg looks straight from top to the bottom, instead of having the natural bend to it. 
Look at another Doe to compare, you will see what I mean. That usually is an indication they are getting closer.

Having no due date keeps us wondering and waiting, I have seen some show most signs of being closer and still make me wait longer, LOL. It is the Doe code of honor. 

Some does may wait until the night before when getting tight in the udder or just after they kid will fill more.

Glad she is not bloated.


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Last night she had a weird poo that one of our other does had before she kidded it was mostly long thick stringy green mucus with the odd bit of poo in it hanging to the ground from her bum. I can wrap my fingers under her tail under her spine about 3 inches up. Does that mean she's closer?


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

up here I can touch my fingers on each side underneath her tail. Can only Maybe still feel ligaments. But definitely not like yesterday


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Have a fecal done for worms and cocci.
Have them test is for other things too.
Without seeing a picture, it is tough to determine, but it is best to have it looked at.

Check her inner lower eyelid coloring, is it white, pale pink or dark pink?

Here is a link on how to check ligs, they are on each side of the tailhead, it is not feeling all the way around the tailhead.
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/how-find-ligaments-112934/

Her hair is is quite rough looking, does she have free choice loose salt and minerals for goats or cattle?


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Her lids are quite pink she was wormed a week ago she has access to cattle blocks as they don't sell goat ones in nz  sucks over the next month she's moulting basically as we just entered spring this month. She gets quite a thick coat in winter


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

I'll send a fecal off in 3 days as they test on day 10 after worming in nz


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad her eyelid coloring is OK and you will have a fecal done.

I read up on New Zealand here http://www.microfeeder.com/news/en_newzealand.asp

It looks like you have good mineral sources naturally, but when the extra is needed, they have different methods to use other than the block.

We are just at the end of summer so our goats are slicked out, glad you clarified on where you are from and if is the end of your winter, now that makes sense.


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Haha yeah I'm in New Zealand. Still no kids yet but she feels really mushy around her tail this morning. Can't feel ligaments I really hope she pops as I'll be the only one here and my kids for a week from tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know it is hard waiting. :girl::grin:

Hang in there, hope she kids soon beautiful babies.


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

I hope so too! Lol one ligament has come back a bit grrr can boer goats do that?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, they can come and go.


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Bummer ok so last night they were only about 1mm thick but instead of sitting over the hollowed out bit by her tail they were all the way out to the side about an inch further out than normal is that part of the softening


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Do they disappear from where they connect to the spine before kidding?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sometimes it is harder to feel the ligs, so they appear to come and go or you are not feeling in the proper location at the time, it can take some time to figure out.

Here is a good video on how to feel for ligs.


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Yay her udder is double the size it was yesterday!!! Kidding watch time


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Can't wait to see which buck got her. Either the boer buck or a wild one that had markings similar to an alpine


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, she did fill A lot. She has great milk capacity. May have twins and one more. :shades:


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Lol yeah she did. We had to help the kids learn to nurse off her last year. However she was 123cm around this time she's bigger hoping that it's twins and not triplets. And last years twins were huge!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya on wanting twins not trips. 
But if we are dealt trips, we have to deal with it, the blessing is, she has enough to raise multiples, that is a good thing.
If she has trips, the kids should be born a bit smaller than twins. Can't wait to see them, she is a nice big boned Doe.


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Yeah she's quite a big girl. Got colostrum powder on hand just in case. She's got weird tears kind of look like forks her biggest downfall is her udder. It's so low to the ground and her teats don't make learning to nurse easy. I always find it funny that I'm her person lol she has never let anyone else get close. I can basically do anything with her. Even trimming her feet in the paddock


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck I can't wait to see what she had for you


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Bad sign??????????????


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

She's obviously had a pinky red dripping from her vulva but she is just going around eating


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That's part of the mucus plug. When the cervix starts loosening it can tear a capillary. It's not a problem.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, she is OK and looking closer. Her tailhead is sunken in around her tail area and the tail itself is positioning itself.

Tears on the udder? Are they stretch marks or actual sores of tearing?


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

They are cuts from her udder dragging on the ground


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Oh mean she's got cuts on her teats her udder is otherwise ok just stained from the stuff dripping from her vulva. No kids overnight


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Yay it's finally started since she won't be 
Quiet lol and she normally says nothing


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

afterbirth??? Or more to come?


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Just the two moved to birth announcements


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

On my way to birth announcements.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Yay!!!!


----------

